# rubber gasket donut for cast iron sewer pipe to pvc



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Smear a few drops of liquid dish soap on the end of the 3" PVC and around the inside of the donut.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This should give you the answer---Main House Drain/Through Wall Cast Iron Pipe

You want to use 3" out of the 4" hub--Mike---


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

bevel the end of the 3" pipe then soap it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep! Use a file, or equivalent, to bevel the end of the PVC. Do use soap, the thicker the better, on the PVC and the doughnut. Push, Push, Push. It's never been easy, but it will go in. Then you have a tight seal. David


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

a piece of wood across the back of pipe smacked with a hammer helps sometimes also


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I prefer a twisting motion with the soap on the donut and pipe. Smacking it could rip the donut. Just my way of doing it.


----------

